# Intense Qualitätsprobleme?



## fx:flow (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wir hatten das schon mal irgendwo anders im Forum, allerdings ist hier sicher der richtige Platz dafür. In US-Foren wird wohl schon seit längerer Zeit arg an Intense bemängelt, dass eine Qualitätskontrolle fehlt und daher allerlei fehlerhafte Rahmen die Reise zum Kunden antreten, die sich dann damit herumstreiten müssen.

Intense soll böse Schwierigkeiten mit Qualität und Verarbeitung haben. 

Quelle 1: *http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=308467*

Der listet da sehr genau auf, wo es bei seinen (diversen) Rahmen Probleme gab. Out of alignment sticht mir da ins Auge. Verzogen und schief, das ist so ziemlich das letzte, was ich will.

Quelle 2: *http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3564136&postcount=2* (_unteres Drittel_)

Genau das selbe Problem an einem anderen Rad (und das auf der Interbike als Demo-Bike). Jetzt frag ich mich: wie umgehe ich das? Wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass ich am Ende beim Zusammenbauen nicht auch so ein extrem böses Erwachen habe? Falsch herum angeschweisste Zugführungen, nicht ausgeriebene Sitzrohe habe?

_I have owned an Uzzi Sl, a M1, and a couple Tracers. ALL of them had some sort of an allignment issue of some degree. All of which should have been spotted during inspection._

_When I built it up, I realized that the frame was not aligned.  It was something you could see from any angle. () When the realigned frame came back to me , it was as bad as before. Not realigned , something you could check just installing the rear wheel .Back again to Intense where they changed the frame and sent me a new one  and the new frame seems aligned bur the truth is that it is not._

Worum es hier geht: ist es euch bei euren Rahmen teilweise auch so ergangen? Irgendwelche Zugführungen falsch herum oder schief? Erzählt mal...

und: *wie handhabt der Vertrieb solche Fälle?* Dass schiefe Rahmen getauscht werden dürfte klar sein, aber was ist mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie nicht ausgeriebenen Sitzrohren, durchkommenden Schweissnähten den falschen Zugführungen?

Grüße
Ricardo


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

kurz und schmerzlos: bei meinem iss alles in budda 
aber sowas gibts doch überall...auch bei sc: ich sach nur links und hinterbau..wobei das bei dem orangenem socom: wunderts dich das bei nem ultralight-radel was flext


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (1. Oktober 2007)

naja, Intense stellt sich ja definitiv als Premiummarke hin, was auch an den Preisen erkennbar ist. Da sollte eine Qualitätskontrolle definitiv machbar sein, gelingt es den Standardmarken wie Giant ja auch, Rahmen ohne solche Probleme (jedenfalls konnte ich noch nichts davon lesen und an meinen Giants war auch alls in Ordnung) auf den Markt zu werfen.

Und solche krummen Teile an die gut zahlenden Kunden rauszusenden halte ich für eine Zumutung.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

wie gesagt sowas gibts bei anderen größen (finde sc nicht weniger "luxuriös" und da gabs auch mangel und haarsträubende erklärungen seitens sc usa) und da gibts auch schon nen fred darüber...
allerdings ist eben bei solchen herstellern vieles noch echte handarbeit und keine 100% maschinen-lösung (wie ggf bei giant oder speci) die eben auch "zuverlässiger" schweisst sondern es auch toleranzen geben soll.
kannst ja mal ne mail an intense formulieren wie es bzgl qm aussieht. ich hab damals meinen dealer gesagt dass er bitte darauf achten soll dass alles fluchtet usw. --> kein problem. denke viele hier sagen dir das selbe... allerdings war ja beim "alten" m3 auch das problem dass teilweise kurbeln an den hinterbau gestoßen sind...wessen problem ist das dann?
edit: naja ne email an intense... also nur so als bsp:ich hab auch hingemailt bzgl dhx air ins m3 da hieß es der würde passen... hatte dann das böse erwachen: ging bei mir nicht (toleranzen?) bei den alten mit 73er iL sollte es gehen.


----------



## fx:flow (1. Oktober 2007)

es geht ja nicht darum, dass sowas nicht vorkommen darf, das Problem ist eher, dass das ohne Kontrolle einfach das Werk verlässt und dem Kunden verkauft wird, und das sollte bei den Preisen und dem Image der Marke nicht sein.

Das Thema wurde in den USA wohl schon öfter mal durchgekaut, und da war der Tenor wohl, dass es definitiv niemanden gäbe, der sich einer letzten Kontrolle annehme. Vom Lackierer zum Kunden sozusagen.

Find ich doof. Das ist soweit wohl auch der einzige Kritikpunkt an Intense (dafür ein großer).


----------



## TheTomminator (1. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich bei meinem 6.6 das erste mal meinen Dämpfer zu Toxoholics schicken musste, hab ich beim Wiedereinbau gemerkt, dass die vordere Dämpferaufnahme massig Lack in der Bohrung hatte, so dass der Dämpfer gut 5mm aus der Bahn stand. Die Lackreste hab ich dann weggekratzt und danach war es in Ordnung. Gut für den Dämpfer war dieser Verspannte Einbau sicher nicht. Glück war dabei nur, dass ich recht schnell Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hatte, ansonsten wär der sicher schneller verschlissen als nötig. 

Ich denke bei so hochpreisigen Rahmen kann man eine ordentliche Qualitätskontrolle erwarten. Klar kann es überall mal der Fall sein, das was nicht in Ordnung ist. Wie in einem solchen Fall dann verfahren wird, dass kann dir sicher der neue Vertrieb am ehesten sagen. Der Hersteller hat damit erstmal wenig zu tun. Wenn der Vertrieb dir einen krummen Rahmen nicht nach begutachtung gleich ersetzt, dann hast du schlechte Karten. Wenn der erst in die USA geht um geprüft zu werden, dann dauert das mal ganz schnell Monate, würd ich vermuten. Wenn der Importeur aber erstmal auf einigen Garantiefällen sitzen bleibt, weil der Hersteller meint der Rahmen sei in Ordnung, dann wird der sich sicher schnell hüten die Rahmen auf eigene Faust zu ersetzen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2007)

Qualitätssicherung kostet Geld...

Man muss sich die Realität vor Augen halten. Intense ist eine kleine Firma mit knapp 30 Mitarbeitern (wohl vergleichbar mit Nicolai). Die entwickeln, schweissen, pulvern und verschicken alle Bikes einzeln. Sie führen derzeit etwa 10 Modelle in mindestens 3 Grössen, macht also eine Produktpalette von etwa 30 Rahmen. Das ist nicht wenig.

Weil sie nun alles selber machen wollen (Intense ist stolz auf "handmade in USA") sind die Kapazitäten halt begrenzt. Zudem hat in den letzten Jahren die Kaufkraft in USA und EU deutlich zugenommen und die Nachfrage nach "hypen" Intense-Modellen ist stetig gestiegen. (Ich musste z.B. 7 Monate auf meinen Rahmen warten).

Klar sind die beschriebenen Dinge unschön und Monsterfirmen wie Giant oder Trek haben bestimmt eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle (da lohnt es sich auch). Doch so ist das nun mal. Wer ein Intense fahren will, der will ja auch ein kleines Stück dieses "Kult" des handmade. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass man als Kunde selbst die Endkontrolle durchführen muss und im Fehlerfall den steinigen Weg über Reklamation, Umtausch oder Wandlung gehen muss. 

Solange das Intense-Geschäftsmodell so funktioniert, wird sich daran wohl auch wenig ändern.

Übrigens: Mein Rahmen hatte alle Zuganschläge richtig montiert, das Sitzrohr war sauber ausgerieben und auch die Räder stehen in einer Linie. Und: Schlechte Beispiele gibt es überall.


----------



## fx:flow (1. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Qualitätssicherung kostet Geld...



Unumstritten. Allerdings muss das nicht heißen, dass man jetzt zwei neue Leute nur für die Qualitätskontrolle einstellen muss. Wenn der, der jeden Rahmen verpackt (und bitte, die 2min muss man sich nehmen können), einfach fix drüber schaut und solche extremen Fälle wie schiefe Rahmen zurücklegt, dann wäre man doch um einiges weiter.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Man muss sich die Realität vor Augen halten. Intense ist eine kleine Firma mit knapp 30 Mitarbeitern (wohl vergleichbar mit Nicolai). Die entwickeln, schweissen, pulvern und verschicken alle Bikes einzeln. Sie führen derzeit etwa 10 Modelle in mindestens 3 Grössen, macht also eine Produktpalette von etwa 30 Rahmen. Das ist nicht wenig.



Über die kleine Nicolai-Firma lese ich wenig bis gar nicht, dass solche Probleme beim Endkunden ankommen. Klar ist für wenig Leute viel Arbeit da, aber siehe Nicolai, es geht und es ist beileibe nicht unmöglich.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Klar sind die beschriebenen Dinge unschön und Monsterfirmen wie Giant oder Trek haben bestimmt eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle (da lohnt es sich auch). Doch so ist das nun mal. Wer ein Intense fahren will, der will ja auch ein kleines Stück dieses "Kult" des handmade. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass man als Kunde selbst die Endkontrolle durchführen muss und im Fehlerfall den steinigen Weg über Reklamation, Umtausch oder Wandlung gehen muss.



Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ich solchen kleinen Firmen mit wenig Mitarbeitern einen evtl höheren Preis verzeihe. Für den Preis allerdings möchte ich einen Kultrahmen, der sich nicht über das Abwälzen der Qualitätskontrolle auf den Endkunden sondern durch die Qualität und Verarbeitung sowie die Exklusivität (-> Preis) des Produkts auszeichnet.

Das wäre es ja, ich kauf mir einen teuren Wiesmann GT und zuhause stelle ich fest, dass die Spurstangen verbogen, die Räder nicht ausgewuchtet und Kratzer im Lack sind - gehört das jetzt alles zum Kult von Wiesmann, sowas zu ertragen und nach dem (teuren) Kauf dann mühsam zu reklamieren? Ich vermute nicht.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Solange das Intense-Geschäftsmodell so funktioniert, wird sich daran wohl auch wenig ändern.



_"I've known a couple people who have worked at Intense, and they've also made it very clear that Intense will never be any bigger or more successful until they do something about their QC."_

Es könnte besser funktionieren, und da steht die QK definitiv im Weg.




[email protected] schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mein Rahmen hatte alle Zuganschläge richtig montiert, das Sitzrohr war sauber ausgerieben und auch die Räder stehen in einer Linie. Und: Schlechte Beispiele gibt es überall.



Ich wollte es keinesfalls so aussehen lassen, als würde jedes zweite Intense Ausschuss oder B-Ware sein. Das sind natürlich die schlimmsten Beispiele, viele Rahmen sind sicher 1A und fehlerlos. Aber die Probleme wollte ich hier mal ansprechen.

Muss man dann wohl wirklich extra dazu sagen, dass der Händler darauf achten soll, dass der gewünschte Rahmen fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Muss man dann wohl wirklich extra dazu sagen, dass der Händler darauf achten soll, dass der gewünschte Rahmen fehlerfrei ist.



nee muss man nicht... aber informieren und mitdenken schadet ja nisch  sonst hätte ich auch nen rahmen ohne achse gekauft usw...

und selbst wenn der rahmen krumm bei dir ankommen sollte, sollte es über den dealer oder vertrieb oder wen auch immer doch recht einfach sein (zumindest normalerweise) den zu reklamieren und austausch zu bekommen... nur eine frage der zeit. siehe momos neverending-v10-story.


----------



## nicerguy (1. Oktober 2007)

Fangen wir mit der Aufklärungsarbeit an!!! Es stimmt wohl das es Probleme mit einigen Modellen gab und die QK nicht die beste war. Uns wurde aus USA zugesagt bessere Kontrollen einzuführen und sich um höhere Qualitätsprüfungen zu kümmern. Wir als Vertrieb haben deshalb beschlossen jeden Rahmen der uns verlässt selbst noch einmal zu prüfen, soweit es möglich ist. Bestimmte Rahmenprobleme erkennt man aber nur nach Endmontage was wir natürlich nicht ausschließen können. Der Tausch ist natürlich selbstverständlich und wird durch euren Händler ablaufen. Das ihr nicht ohne Ersatzfahrrad seit wird es eine Art "Leihbike" für den Zeitraum des Tausches geben. Ich hoffe euch etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich teile absolut die Meinung, dass die erwähnten Qualitätsprobleme nicht sein müssten und dass es für Intense vermutlich günstiger käme, selbst eine gescheite QS durchzuführen als sich danach mit reklamierenden und unzufriedenen Kunden herumzuschlagen.

Doch sind wir mal ehrlich:
Intense braucht keine europäischen Kunden. Die haben sich genug im USA-Markt festgesetzt und bedienen da eine grosse Fangemeinde. Jeff Stebler will vermutlich gar nicht wachsen und die Stückzahlen erhöhen. Er mag dieses "alles aus einer Hand" und der Intense-Kult gründet vermutlich auch ein stückweit darauf (welche US-Bikemarken produzieren denn wirklich noch in USA?).

A propos Intense braucht keine europäischen Kunden: Kann mir mal jemand verraten, weshalb z.B. der Spider29-Rahmen in USA für 1'900 USD (~1'408 Euro) verkauft wird und in Deutschland der offizielle VP bei 2'599 Euro liegt? Hibike verkauft derzeit den Rahmen in Aktion für nur 2'339 Euro (~3'493 USD)     -> solch teuere Transporte gibt es gar nicht.... für mich sieht das wirklich so aus, dass Intense nicht an europäischen Kunden interessiert ist. (zum Glück sind in der Schweiz die Preise nicht derart überrissen).

Letztlich bleibt einem potentiellen Kunden die Wahl. Man kann/will sich damit abfinden und das zweifellos tolle Produkt trotzdem kaufen oder man lässt es halt sein und kauft etwas anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (1. Oktober 2007)

Austauschbike, ich bin begeistert. Offenbar versteht der neue Vertrieb etwas von service. Das find ich super und ist bei solch teueren Rahmen auch absolut wichtig. Von dem alten Vertrieb bin ich weniger begeistert.
Ein großes Lob an den neuen Vertrieb. Ihr habt verstanden worum es geht. Weiter so


----------



## walo (1. Oktober 2007)

ich bin von der geschichte hin und hergerissen!einrseits sag ich mir:intense ist halt kult und wenn man eins hat das funzt, dann funzt es richtig.
anderseits höre ich auch immer wieder ein motzen in mir, wo sagt:shit,das kann doch nicht sein.bei dem preis muss normal noch ne schlaufe dran sein.
bei mir war das steuerrohr nicht ordentlich gefrässt.ebenso hatte ich noch alugerümpel im st.r und sitzrohr und mein dämpfer steht,wenn ich ihn unten löse, um 2mm nach rechts.aber ich bin ja kein tipfellekacker........aber was mich wirklich nervt, sind die dämpferaufnahmeschrauben!
ich habe ein lichtes mass von ca.3,5 cm.doch die von intense verbaute schrauben haben nur einen gewindelosen hals von 1,5 oder 2.somit drückts mit der zeit das gewinde in die buchsen und das ganze bekommt minimal spiel. was zur folge hat,das die schraube bricht.das gleiche war schon vor jahren beim tazer so und intense hats wohl nicht nötig so eine "kleinigkeit"zu beheben!
ich sprech übrigens vonnem 6.6
greetz


----------



## MS- RACING (2. Oktober 2007)

kannst Du mir bitte genauere Informationen (das Datum, wann Du diese Gabel bekommen hast, Seriennummer wenn Du noch hast, Farbe der Gabel und Art der Gabel) zu der Gabel an [email protected] schicken.

Danke!


----------



## Baphoschreck (3. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> kannst Du mir bitte genauere Informationen (das Datum, wann Du diese Gabel bekommen hast, Seriennummer wenn Du noch hast, Farbe der Gabel und Art der Gabel) zu der Gabel an [email protected] schicken.
> 
> Danke!



mail is raus - im anhang auch nochn bild vom bike mit der travis damals...


----------



## niko27de (3. Oktober 2007)

hallo


----------



## niko27de (3. Oktober 2007)

hallo brauche Hilfe habe mir ein    INTENSE Tracer Rahmen gekauft bei ebay gebraucht gekauft hier ist ein Foto vom Rahmen  aber der Verkäufer hat mir nicht gesagt das an der unteren schwinge haarrisse sind so meine bitte ist wo oder wie gekommen ich eine neue schwinge bitte schicke mir deine tle.Nummer das ich dich anrufen kann oder du ruf mich an meine tle. Nummer ist 01639891492  von Biker zu Biker danke schöne grüße aus Berlin von Nikohttp://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150160978209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (4. Oktober 2007)

schreib das doch nicht überall rein verdammt -.-


----------



## nicerguy (4. Oktober 2007)

ich habe ein lichtes mass von ca.3,5 cm.doch die von intense verbaute schrauben haben nur einen gewindelosen hals von 1,5 oder 2.somit drückts mit der zeit das gewinde in die buchsen und das ganze bekommt minimal spiel. was zur folge hat,das die schraube bricht.das gleiche war schon vor jahren beim tazer so und intense hats wohl nicht nötig so eine "kleinigkeit"zu beheben!
ich sprech übrigens vonnem 6.6
greetz[/QUOTE]

Die Geschichte mit den Schrauben hat mit Intense gar nichts zu tun, Intense stellt keine speziellen Schrauben für ihre Bikes her. Eigentlich gibt es bei jeder Fahrradmarke dieses "Problem". Ob durchwegs Gewinde oder nur Teilgewinde sind nicht das Problem des Spiels sondern die im Dämpferauge eingepressten Hülsen bekommen mit der Zeit spiel, was aber ganz normal ist. Man kann, falls es  zwei Dämpferhülsen aus Alu sind diese durch eine durchgängige aus Stahl ersetzen.


----------



## iRider (9. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ..wobei das bei dem orangenem socom: wunderts dich das bei nem ultralight-radel was flext



Das was man da sieht ist zu 80% Flex im Laufrad.
BTW: Socom-Hinterbau ist IDENTISCH mit dem des Uzzi. Soviel zum Thema Ultralight-Radl


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Das was man da sieht ist zu 80% Flex im Laufrad.
> BTW: Socom-Hinterbau ist IDENTISCH mit dem des Uzzi. Soviel zum Thema Ultralight-Radl



ich verweise auf --->   das mach ich im geschäft auch immer wenn ich nicht weiter weiß  

keep on ridin´


----------



## Baphoschreck (14. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> kannst Du mir bitte genauere Informationen (das Datum, wann Du diese Gabel bekommen hast, Seriennummer wenn Du noch hast, Farbe der Gabel und Art der Gabel) zu der Gabel an [email protected] schicken.
> 
> Danke!



wofür wolltest du das etz eigendlich wissen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Oktober 2007)

ich denke lukas möchte als temachef intense rausfinden wär prototypengabeln verkauft  mir würde das auch net passen


----------



## Geißbock__ (11. April 2008)

Bei meinem Vpx in pearl white konnte ich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt im Sonnenlicht hunderte Haarrisse in der oberen Klarlackschicht entdecken. Die Haarrisse befinden sich rund um das Steuerrohr, um die eingepressten Lager des Hauptrahmens und sternförmig um die Klemmung des Umwerfers. Die Haarrisse lassen sich leider nicht fotografieren, da die weiße Farbe zu sehr reflektiert!

Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem oder hat es bei seinem Rahmen beobachtet?


----------



## Geißbock__ (12. April 2008)

Bei Sonnenschein konnte man es doch ganz gut fotografieren, jedoch sind die Haarrisse im Klarlack in Wirklichkeit noch besser zu erkennen. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass der Steuersatz vom Fachmann eingebaut wurde und die Sattelklemme mit 4 Nm angezogen wurde, um Fehlinterpretationen auszuschließen!



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/76884][IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/5/8/7/7/_/large/haarrisseamSteuerrohr1.jpg


----------



## iRider (13. April 2008)

Das passiert wenn beim Pulvern die Temperatur nicht stimmt wurde mir mal gesagt. Habe das auch schon an anderen Bikes gesehen und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es eher immer die helleren Farben die das Problem hatten.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. April 2008)

was sich mit meiner info wiederum deckt.. reklamation an den verkäufer.. ggf iss da was zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

